# 2 channel home/pro audio amps



## BCF150 (Jan 18, 2008)

Can anyone recommend me a decent 2 channel home or pro audio amplifier that puts out 200W+ at 8 ohms?

I found a good deal on a set of old school type Cerwin Vegas. They are rated for 300W at 8 ohms. My current stereo reciever's max is 50W at 8ohms. I thought about the Cerwin Vega CV1800 pro audio amp but I'm not sure how I would get a signal to it since my current receiver has no preouts.

Any thoughts? If not I could replace my receiver, but for what? I'm trying to do this on the cheap so keep that in mind.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## BCF150 (Jan 18, 2008)

I have the Onkyo TX-8255 and it does have two line outs for tape decks. Could you describe how I would use these to connect to the Qsc amp?

Also no there are no other volume controls other than the receiver.


----------

